# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Φορτιστή laptop Compaq

## stratos12

Γεια σας,
αναζητώ φορτιστή laptop μάρκας HP Compaq Presario CQ57.

Max. Output Power: 65W
Output Voltage(s): 18,5V
Output Current: 3.5A

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

